# Welcome To Wishdrop ~*~ A 5☆ Star Island Event Hosting Thread || Current Event: CLOSED ~ Thanks for visiting!



## fallenchaoskitten

*WELCOME TO WISHDROP*




.x. Welcome to Wishdrop. Here I will post when I am hosting an event on my island for others to take part in. Each are broken down into different posts for easier navigation. I will try and use spoilers to hid away the information that is not currently relevant to the activity at hand. The title will always show when a current event is active, by the way!
.x. Just use the Table of Contents below to find what you are looking for quickly! But, be sure to read the whole post before posting! Otherwise, you could miss out on getting to join in the fun!

*TIMELINE*





Spoiler



4/30/20 .x. Massive Giveaway w/ Surprise Guest
~*~ First Official Event!
~*~ 400+ items ::  Wands, 40+ DIYs, Nook Mile items, Golden Tools, Clothing, Un-orderable Wallpapers, Furniture, Sanrio Posters... 
~*~ Visitors picked 5 random goodie bags
~*~ Did have one thief...
~*~ Celeste surprise visited so guests got to see her, too!
5/25/20 .x. Massive Giveaway
~*~ Made Massive Giveaway a thread event
~*~ 400+ items ::  Wand, 40+ DIYs, NMT, Nook Mile items, Golden Tool, Clothing, Saharah Un-orderables  
~*~ Visitors picked 5 random goodie bags
~*~ Celeste surprise visited about 6hrs into the giveaway... again!?! Some guests got to get a DIY!
6/8/20 .x. Open Island
~*~ Several free DIYs & Items to take
~*~ Raining @ night. Perfect for fishing!



*TABLE OF CONTENTS*





​Post 1 .x. Welcome ~*~ Timeline ~*~ TOC
Post 2 .x. Open Island
Post 3 .x. Cataloging Event
Post 4 .x. Island Games
Post 5 .x. Games Place Holder
Post 6 .x. Goodie Bag Giveaway
Post 7 .x. Reserved








​


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*OPEN ISLAND*





~*~ Come see the wonders of Wishdrop, a 5☆ Island with no TTing ~*~​
.x. Just as the post suggests, the island is open for guests! This is not an escorted tour, you are free to go anywhere on the island without me hovering over you.  Below I will list different things currently happening on the island. Just in case there is something you want to stop by to see before you leave.
.x. So come shop, explore, fish, get inspired, and more! ... just be sure to read the rules first!

REASON FOR OPENING .x. Celebrate & Items - RAINING!
~*~ I got all my dreamies, so I want to celebrate with letting people check out my island.
~*~*~*~ Several parts are still a WIP, but I am happy with how it is coming along!
~*~ Free DIYs & Items
~*~*~*~ Take what you need/want. They are located left of airport before the bridge.
~*~ Raining @ Night~  Stopped raining... but you may still fish!
~*~*~*~ Great for fishing!
~*~*~*~ Feel free to shake regular trees or pick up branches! A crafting bench is located in my "farming" area at the bottom-most left of my island.

VISITING NPCs .x. Celeste/Saharah/Lief

VILLAGER CRAFTING_ .x. Coco is crafting Peach Chair_
~*~ Left
~*~ Over Bridge
~*~ Up
~*~ House is bottom left
~*~*~*~ Exterior: wooden
~*~*~*~ Yard: orange hyacinth, white mums, white tulips

TURNIP  PRICES .x. 103 - PM

NOTABLE AT NOOKS
~*~ Flower Seeds: Windflower, Rose, Hyacinth 

NOTABLE AT ABLE SISTERS
~*~ Ruffled Dress  Shop Closed


*OPEN ISLAND RULES*




Rule 1  .x. Do not run in flowers.
~*~ You are allowed off the paths!
Rule 2  .x. Do not pluck flowers.
Rule 3  .x. Do not take my resources (hit rocks, take fruit, etc.)
~*~ If you need a fruit (or bamboo) comment asking and I'll have a bundle of 3 for you.
~*~ You may shake normal trees for branches or pick up branches!
Rule 4  .x. Leave Via The Airport!
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
Rule 5  .x. If someone is trying to come in or leave, close your windows and stop talking
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
Rule 6  .x. You must comment with your in game name and island
~*~ Otherwise, I will not PM you the Dodo Code
~*~ I typically am on mobile. I cannot see signatures
Rule 7  .x. You may only visit if you have a 100% feedback rating with a minimum of 5 ratings.
~*~ If you have less than 100% feedback, no matter how old, you cannot visit.
~*~*~*~ This is not an island escort. Most of the time I will not be watching or around you! 
Rule 8  .x.  Rules May Be Added/Changed As Needed


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*CATALOGING EVENT*



.x. Welcome to Wishdrop's Catalog Event Hosting! Here I will have part of my town sectioned off for people to come visit with their items for us all to work on expanding our catalogs!

.x. What?!? You Don't Know How Catalogging Works?!?! It's simple and let me explain! "Cataloging" means you place an item into your pocket that is orderable then immediately drop it to return it to it's rightful owner. Yeah ok? Now that item is in your "catalog" so just go visit Resident Service's machine, go to Nook Shopping, and select one of the lower options OR search! Now you can order the item for yourself in the future! But why do this? Because sometimes we reeeeally want this one item or this one color variant of an item. We just are having no luck finding it ourselves in the shop OR it's selling for way too much to just buy from other users. This way, you can have the item in your shopping catalog whenever the time is convenient for you!

.x. I will have a larger, separate section for my items you can catalog, btw. I'll try and change a few things out each time I run a visit. I will also keep a few extras on me in the event we don't hae a person visit from a group. Afterall, you still deserve to get to catalog a wide variety of items during your visit!



Spoiler: Currently Closed



*PROCESS & RULES*



GROUPS OF .x. 3
NUMBER OF ITEMS TO BRING .x. 6-9 items
~*~ Make sure they are *orderable items*
~*~ *Crafted items* cannot be cataloged
TIME .x. You have 10mins from the time I PM you the Dodo Code to be on my island
~*~ I will close the gate
~*~ I cannot leave everyone on island or in queue waiting
~*~ I post who is in which group with what group is currently up. Keep watch.
~*~ If you miss your group, post again with your info to be added back into the queue.

HOW TO ENTER THE QUEUE .x. Post our resident's name & island name
~*~ I will not PM a dodo code otherwise.
~*~ This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.

ORDER OF EVENTS ONCE ON THE ISLAND TO CATALOG
~*~ Got Left Immediately from the Airport
~*~ Find your Sectioned Spaced
~*~*~*~ They are numbered and roped off
~*~*~*~ Trust me you won't miss them, just keep going left
~*~ Drop your 6-9 items in your sectioned space
~*~ *WAIT* until we all are ready before you start cataloging
~*~ *Pick up one item at a time. Then drop that item*
~*~ *Do NOT steal someone's item(s)*Order Added To My "To Order" List
~*~ Once we are all done, pick up your items
~*~ I will end session.
~*~*~*~ If you would like to visit again. Please post again after you finish your session ... bring some fresh items too =3

*THIS SESSIONS GROUPS*



GROUP 1
-
-
-

GROUP 2
-
-
-

GROUP 3
-
-
-


*PAST SESSIONS AND GROUPS*





Spoiler: 4.19.20



This session happened in an old thread which prompted me into wanting to make a permanent thread

Round 1 - DONE
1 @Leann
2 @Xcourt560x
3 @sunchild

Round 2 -DONE
1 @Edge
2 @Alicia
3  @kylab115

Round 3hiff -DONE
1 @FlimsyAxe
2 @Maris82084
3 @KarinaKatrea

Round 4 - DONE
1 @Spiinks
2 @creamyy
3 @chiffonroll

Round 5 - Done
1 @pandavillepanda @dev1l 
2 @pung
3 @Jenny_ysy


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*ISLAND GAMES*



.x. Welcome to Wishdrop's Island Games! I have different games set up that we can play together on my island! I will keep inactive games in spoilers in the post below to help keep things organized and streamlined. When one is active, I'll copy it to this post. (R.I.P. TBTs when I move it back after the game ends. lol)
.x. So... do you wanna play a little game?

*ISLAND RULES DURING GAMES*



Rule 1  .x. Do not run in flowers.
~*~ You are allowed off the paths!
Rule 2  .x. Do not pluck flowers.
Rule 3  .x. Do not take my resources (hit rocks, take fruit, etc.)
~*~ If you need a fruit (or bamboo) comment asking and I'll have a bundle of 3 for you.
Rule 4  .x. Leave Via The Airport!
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
Rule 5  .x. If someone is trying to come in or leave, close your windows and stop talking
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
Rule 6  .x.  Rules May Be Added/Changed As Needed


*PAST ISLAND GAMES*





Spoiler: DATE & GAME



Contestants:
-
-
-
-
-

Game Start Time:
Game End Time:

Winner:
Prize:
Participation Prizes:





Spoiler: DATE & GAME



Contestants:
-
-
-
-
-

Game Start Time:
Game End Time:

Winner:
Prize:
Participation Prizes:





Spoiler: DATE & GAME



Contestants:
-
-
-
-
-

Game Start Time:
Game End Time:

Winner:
Prize:
Participation Prizes:


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*GAMES HOLDER*





Spoiler: I Gnome Where You Are



*I GNOME WHERE YOU ARE*



.x. Can you find all the hidden gnomes?

*PROCESS & RULES*



GROUP OF .x. 5
NUMBER OF ITEMS HIDDEN .x. -
TIME TO ARRIVE .x. You have 10mins from the time I PM you the Dodo Code to be on my island
~*~ I will close the gate
~*~ I cannot leave everyone on island waiting
EVENT TIME .x. 45mins or until someone says they found them all.

HOW TO ENTER .x. Post our resident's name & island name
~*~ I will not PM a dodo code otherwise.
~*~ This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.

ORDER OF EVENTS ONCE ON THE ISLAND
~*~ As soon as you leave the airport, go to Residents Services.
~*~ *WAIT* until Loreley announces "Game START!"
~*~*~*~ Need to make sure no one gets a head start after all =3
~*~ A soon as you discover a gnome, stop, announce "Found One!" then continue moving
~*~*~*~ Makes it more fun because other people can see the general area you announced it.
~*~*~*~ If I don't see you announce it ____ times, you will not get a prize. This is to keep it fair and fun!
~*~*~*~ Also, make a note for yourself the hat color and where it was at! *You will need this or you cannot win*!!!
~*~ When you have discovered the ____ one, announce "FINISHED!"
~*~ Everyone come back to Resident Services
~*~ GO BACK TO THIS THREAD AND POST
~*~*~*~ Post the location of each of the gnomes WITH THEIR HAT COLOR.
~*~*~*~ Location must be _descriptive_. Not just "red hat in forest" great. I have a big forest. WHERE in the forest (by rock, path, cliff, etc.)
~*~ After winner is confirmed, prizes will be given out
~*~ I will end session

FIRST PLACE .x. ---
PARTICIPATION .x. ---

*THIS SESSIONS CONTESTANTS*


-
-
-
-
-





Spoiler: Oh Dolly Me!



*OH DOLLY ME!*



.x. Can you find all the hidden dolls?

*PROCESS & RULES*



GROUP OF .x. 5
NUMBER OF ITEMS HIDDEN .x. -
TIME TO ARRIVE .x. You have 10mins from the time I PM you the Dodo Code to be on my island
~*~ I will close the gate
~*~ I cannot leave everyone on island waiting
EVENT TIME .x. 45mins or until someone says they found them all.

HOW TO ENTER .x. Post our resident's name & island name
~*~ I will not PM a dodo code otherwise.
~*~ This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.

ORDER OF EVENTS ONCE ON THE ISLAND
~*~ As soon as you leave the airport, go to Residents Services.
~*~ *WAIT* until Loreley announces "Game START!"
~*~*~*~ Need to make sure no one gets a head start after all =3
~*~ A soon as you discover a gnome, stop, announce "Found One!" then continue moving
~*~*~*~ Makes it more fun because other people can see the general area you announced it.
~*~*~*~ If I don't see you announce it ____ times, you will not get a prize. This is to keep it fair and fun!
~*~*~*~ Also, make a note for yourself the dolly's color and where it was at! *You will need this or you cannot win*!!!
~*~ When you have discovered the ____ one, announce "FINISHED!"
~*~ Everyone come back to Resident Services
~*~ GO BACK TO THIS THREAD AND POST
~*~*~*~ Post the location of each of the dolls WITH THEIR COLOR.
~*~*~*~ Location must be _descriptive_. Not just "red doll in zen area" great. I have a big zen area. WHERE in the zen area (picnic, bamboo bench, in imperial fencing)
~*~ After winner is confirmed, prizes will be given out
~*~ I will end session

FIRST PLACE .x. ---
PARTICIPATION .x. ---

*THIS SESSIONS CONTESTANTS*


-
-
-
-
-





Spoiler: Hide-n-Seek



u/C





Spoiler: Creature Feature



*CREATURE FEATURE*



.x. A good 'ol fashioned bug off and fishing tourney... COMBINED!! 

*PROCESS & RULES*



GROUP OF .x. 5
TIME TO ARRIVE .x. You have 10mins from the time I PM you the Dodo Code to be on my island
~*~ I will close the gate
~*~ I cannot leave everyone on island waiting
EVENT TIME .x. 10mins.

HOW TO ENTER .x. Post our resident's name & island name
~*~ I will not PM a dodo code otherwise.
~*~ This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.

ORDER OF EVENTS ONCE ON THE ISLAND
~*~ As soon as you leave the airport, go to Residents Services.
~*~ *WAIT* until Loreley starts the timer (it will pop up for all of us)
~*~*~*~ Need to make sure no one gets a head start after all =3
~*~ Catch as many fish and bugs as possible!!
~*~*~*~ B.Y.O.B. - Bring your own bait
~*~*~*~ It is both #'s combined, so catch whatever you fancy!
~*~*~*~ I will have 10 extra fishing poles and 10 extra nets available as well as a crafting station
~*~*~*~*~*~ You may only take *one* pole or net at a time.
~*~ When time runs out, the timer will sound!
~*~*~*~ So I don't miss any of the numbers, i'll likely screenshot it...
~*~ Return back to the Resident Services
~*~ After winner is confirmed (by checking the screenshot), prizes will be given out
~*~ I will end session

FIRST PLACE .x. ---
PARTICIPATION .x. ---

*THIS SESSIONS CONTESTANTS*


-
-
-
-
-


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*GOODIE BAG GIVEAWAY*



.x. Welcome to Wishdrop's Goodie Bag Giveaway! On my quest to get a complete catalog, I have acquired a lot of stuff. Not to mention all the things I randomly find from balloons, island hopping, or gifts from villagers! Some of it treasure. Some of it junk. Either way, it's been bagged up for you to take!
.x. So... wanna gamble for on if you get trash or treasure?



Spoiler: Currently Closed



*ISLAND RULES DURING GOODIE GRAB BAG*



Rule 1  .x. Do not run in flowers.
~*~ You are allowed off the paths!
Rule 2  .x. Do not pluck flowers.
~*~ Accidents happen while you are picking up bags, but please be mindful!
Rule 3  .x. Do not take my resources (hit rocks, take fruit, etc.)
~*~ Sorry, I do not give out extra fruit during this event.
Rule 4  .x. Leave Via The Airport!
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors.
Rule 5  .x. If someone is trying to come in or leave, close your windows and stop talking
~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors.
Rule 6  .x. Do not enter any building/shop
~*~ This is not an open island.
Rule 7  .x. PLEASE BE QUICK
~*~ I would like to get to as many people as possible.
Rule 8  .x. Do NOT open your bags until you are back to your island
~*~ I would like to get to as many people as possible.
~*~ I will end session if I see you doing this.
~*~ I will leave you a negative feedback if I see you doing this.
Rule 9  .x.  Rules May Be Added/Changed As Needed

*PROCESS & RULES*



GROUPS OF .x. 2
NUMBER OF GOODIE BAGS YOU MAY TAKE .x. 5
HOW MANY BAGS ARE THERE? .x. +
~*~ -
~*~ -
~*~ -+ DIYs
~*~*~*~ -
~*~ -+ Materials
~*~*~*~ -
~*~ -+ Funirture
~*~*~*~ -
~*~ -+ Wallerpaper/Flooring/Rugs
~*~*~*~ -
~*~ -+ Clothing
~*~*~*~ -
WANT EXTRA GOODIE BAGS?? .x. These do not stack. Giving more does not give you more bags.
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
~*~ *item* = # goodie bags total - _only accepting #_
*Remember that this is entirely optional* - You do not have to do this. Everyone gets 5 bags that visit. These are just some things I would like so why not see if someone wants to donate a spare to have a few more changes at the good bags?

HOW TO ENTER THE QUEUE .x. Post our resident's name & island name
~*~ I will not PM a dodo code otherwise.
~*~ This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.

ORDER OF EVENTS ONCE ON THE ISLAND
~*~ Grab your 5 goodie bags that can be located around the square, left of square, shopping cliff, and front beaches
~*~*~*~ Do NOT open them
~*~*~*~ If you are doing the "extra goodie bags", drop your qualifying item first.
~*~ Do not enter any building
~*~*~*~ This is not open island. You cannot shop.
~*~ Leave via Airport
~*~ Open your bags once you are back to your island!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*REVERSED*



.x. Thread is now open~
.x. Current there are no events happening.

.x. Be sure to watch the thread to know when new events are happening~

_p.s. ignore all the typos right now... it's almost 1am_


----------



## Maiana

This thread is absolutely beautiful, wow. And Wishdrop is a very cute island name~
I'll be bookmarking/watching thread so I can come visit soon!


----------



## xara

this looks so fun,, i’ll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I just spend about 4hrs wrapping an unholy amount of items...


----------



## xara

i’d love to come by! i’m xara from axolotl :3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

xara said:


> i’d love to come by! i’m xara from axolotl :3


Sending code!


----------



## LennyShelly

Can I come?  Alanys from Fairytale


----------



## MissLily123

This looks amazing! Definitely keeping my eyes peeled on this!

if you’re letting people in, I’d love to come over! I’ll be Lily from Alva!


----------



## Snowifer

I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow. If I bring a magazine, is it 10 more bags or just 10 total?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

LennyShelly said:


> Can I come?  Alanys from Fairytale


Sending code now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



MissLily123 said:


> This looks amazing! Definitely keeping my eyes peeled on this!
> 
> if you’re letting people in, I’d love to come over! I’ll be Lily from Alva!





Snowifer said:


> I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow.


After the first 2 head back about grabbing their bags, I'll send you both code!


----------



## mayorsam17

I'd love to come! 
And I can bring a magazine


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

After snow I need to feed my animals then I will grab the next people. 
Sorry my timing was not ideal in getting this going. My fur brats are mad


----------



## bebexd

Can I come? I can bring a magazine!
jeannachoo from sunnydale~


----------



## animal_hunter

May i come please? I will brin 1 book and 1 magazine
Patchy from Tamago island
Thank you


----------



## Aliya

I'd love to come by! I can bring by a few books since i have some extras leftover from crafting.

Aliya from Seabrook


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Animals fed and my food in the oven... time to grab the next couple people =3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



bebexd said:


> Can I come? I can bring a magazine!
> jeannachoo from sunnydale~





animal_hunter said:


> May i come please? I will brin 1 book and 1 magazine
> Patchy from Tamago island
> Thank you


Sending codes. The items do not stack so you only have to bring 1 item if you want extra bags. ^-^
(2 won't get you 20 grab bags sadly. lol)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Aliya said:


> I'd love to come by! I can bring by a few books since i have some extras leftover from crafting.
> 
> Aliya from Seabrook


Sending code!


----------



## Maiana

Hi! I'm Maiana from Pok'omokko and I would love to come visit! I have the bamboo lunchbox DIY recipe as well~!
Thanks a million!


----------



## Eir

If you're still taking people, I would like to come.
Tina from Koholint.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Maiana said:


> Hi! I'm Maiana from Pok'omokko and I would love to come visit! I have the bamboo lunchbox DIY recipe as well~!
> Thanks a million!


Sending code!


----------



## mayorsam17

I think I may have been skipped over!
Sam from Kokomo if you still have room


----------



## SarahSays

Wow can I join? Thank you


----------



## Xcourt560x

I can bring a book  courtney from sunnygrove


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Eir said:


> If you're still taking people, I would like to come.
> Tina from Koholint.





mayorsam17 said:


> I think I may have been skipped over!
> Sam from Kokomo if you still have room


You two next. Will send code shortly
didn't skip, first message didn't include required info.


----------



## Kamzitty

Hey if you’re still letting people come, I’d love to visit and can bring a western style stone DIY for the 15 gifts!!  I’ll be Kam from Kalypso!


----------



## mayorsam17

fallenchaoskitten said:


> You two next. Will send code shortly
> didn't skip, first message didn't include required info.


oh sorry! my bad ^_^


----------



## SarahSays

SarahSays said:


> Wow can I join? Thank you


Can bring book and mag


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

mayorsam17 said:


> oh sorry! my bad ^_^


it happens ^-^
(sending codes now)


----------



## onemaartje

I would love to come!
Marit from Sunset Bay!


----------



## mmconstance_

hey! Would love to come if the giveaway is still on. I can bring you a magazine and a book!


----------



## sollux

i'd love to visit! my ign is kai from kyoshi!
i can also bring a book & magazine ^^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Xcourt560x said:


> I can bring a book  courtney from sunnygrove





Kammm said:


> Hey if you’re still letting people come, I’d love to visit and can bring a western style stone DIY for the 15 gifts!!  I’ll be Kam from Kalypso!


Sending codes shortly.
After you two, I'm going to move more to the front.


----------



## mother

i can bring a book and magazine as well! i'm emilee from nirvana haha


----------



## D i a

I can bring two books, if you still need any. I'm Dia from Mossfall. This is super sweet by the way. Most have taken a lot of time, I'm sorry you never got who you were looking for, though...


----------



## Jokesie

I have a magazine I can offer! (think we can only bring one right?)


----------



## Celes

Hey, I'd love to come by! I can bring a magazine. Bread from Avalon ^^


----------



## Polilla

May I come, I can bring magazine, I’m Polillita from coquito azul


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

quickly moving items closer together before quoting and sending to the next people!


----------



## HoneyBunny

I’d like to visit! I’ll bring a book


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

onemaartje said:


> I would love to come!
> Marit from Sunset Bay!





sollux said:


> i'd love to visit! my ign is kai from kyoshi!
> i can also bring a book & magazine ^^


Sending codes



Be sure you read the front post or I will not send you the code~


----------



## RadDog

I would like to come by!

-RadDog from Rad


----------



## Hyllin

I’d like to come. I can bring a magazine

Hyllin from Alola


----------



## SarahSays

SarahSays said:


> Can bring book and mag


Sorry forgot to add my name - Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

mother said:


> i can bring a book and magazine as well! i'm emilee from nirvana haha


Sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

going to up to inviting 3 ppl?
There is a LOT of wrapped presents still.
Well over 200 probably. @.@

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



D i a said:


> I can bring two books, if you still need any. I'm Dia from Mossfall. This is super sweet by the way. Most have taken a lot of time, I'm sorry you never got who you were looking for, though...


It happens. a bit disheartening, but i'll get them eventually.
Sending code =3


----------



## Alec_Astria

If you have time to invite one more over, then please allow me to come!  I'm Alec from Astria.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

CELESTE JUST SPAWNED
those who are visiting feel free to see her if she is still in plaza!
she should stay trapped around here tho since i have it blocked off??

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Celes said:


> Hey, I'd love to come by! I can bring a magazine. Bread from Avalon ^^





Polilla said:


> May I come, I can bring magazine, I’m Polillita from coquito azul


You guys are on deck once this group leaves I'll send codes!
Celeste just spawned, so talk to her to get a recipe before you leave, too!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



RadDog said:


> I would like to come by!
> 
> -RadDog from Rad


Sending code shortly


----------



## peekopecko

Can I come?
Peeko from Oleana


----------



## mother

thank you for letting me visit your island!! sorry i dawdled so much ;o; beautiful place btw!!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Hyllin said:


> I’d like to come. I can bring a magazine
> 
> Hyllin from Alola





SarahSays said:


> Sorry forgot to add my name - Sarah from Kapalua


Will be sending code after this group finishes up.
I'm trying to keep Celeste in the plaza but she keeps going upstairs. lol


----------



## brangein

Hihi love to come to visit and for celeste~~~ will bring book+magazine!

Arya, Fairytail


----------



## MightyPen

Hello! I'd love to take part! My ign is Chantilly, and my island is Raviolisle


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Had to close. Someone was breaking rules.


----------



## SarahSays

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Had to close. Someone was breaking rules.


People stink. Thank you anyway


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

SarahSays said:


> People stink. Thank you anyway


Oh. I will be opening again. It'll just take me about 10-ish mins.
There will just be a delay is all

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

greeeeat now celeste is not in my plaza... i'm going to try and find her to body her into the plaza again before reopening...


----------



## Bellfont

Ooh cant wait


----------



## Alec_Astria

I forgot to comment:  I'm in need of exotic fruit, namely pears and apples.  Once again, Alec of Astria.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I found celeste! I am now in the process of getting her back to the plaza! (please bear with me @.@)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Celeste has been successfully trapped!!!
Reopening shortly~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Hyllin said:


> I’d like to come. I can bring a magazine
> 
> Hyllin from Alola





SarahSays said:


> Sorry forgot to add my name - Sarah from Kapalua


Reopened! Celeste is trapped in the plaza again. @.@
Sending code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Alec_Astria said:


> I forgot to comment:  I'm in need of exotic fruit, namely pears and apples.  Once again, Alec of Astria.


I actually just used my spare fruits for crafting stuff. @.@ (at least pears i know i did)
My trees should have produced more tomorrow. If you like I can get you some tomorrow? ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Alec_Astria said:


> If you have time to invite one more over, then please allow me to come!  I'm Alec from Astria.





peekopecko said:


> Can I come?
> Peeko from Oleana


Sorry about the temp close! (can't help it when a thief shows up i guess...) But it is now y'alls turn! Sending codes!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

brangein said:


> Hihi love to come to visit and for celeste~~~ will bring book+magazine!
> 
> Arya, Fairytail





MightyPen said:


> Hello! I'd love to take part! My ign is Chantilly, and my island is Raviolisle


Will be sending codes shortly!
Again, sorry for the delay, but couldn't help that someone dishonest joined us. ^^;


----------



## Bellfont

Can new people join I’m happy to wait another day if you need rest


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Still running. Front post just needs read in its entirety before codes sent. ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Also.
Random users by the name of Andy, Chad, and Darksal may join in. They are my irl friends so they are allowed to pole vault over and run a muck on my island. lmao


----------



## brangein

Ty! Got pink spring-on! Woooot


----------



## FlashLaSmoke

fallenchaoskitten said:


> *MASSIVE GIVEAWAY*
> 
> 
> 
> *Temp closed due to someone stealing **Re-opened*
> *had to body celeste back to the plaza*
> 
> 
> *CELESTE JUST SPAWNED WHILE WE ARE DOING THIS*
> Be sure to talk to her before you leave with your goodie bags to get a recipe! She should stay trapped around the plaza... she likes to go upstairs tho.
> 
> So here's the thing. I will not be using this thread for giveaways... but since I have it, right?
> MASSIVE storage cleanout. I went dreamie island hopping (120 islands in about 12 consecutive hrs. it didn't go well. don't ask. i'm still mad) and accumulated a LOT of items and diys I either already had or just do not want... so my loss is your gain!!
> 
> There are *over 40 DIYs* available to grab... including some ironwood, cutting board, garden wagon, bamboo, and sadly... bunny day. =p
> *Over 300 home items*... including cute, imperial, diner, kitchen type, un-orderable wallpapers, etc.
> *Over* *100 clothing-ish* items... including umbrellas, dresses, socks, hats, nothing super fun that i can remember...
> Oh yeah. There are *two wands* and *two golden tools*. Just for fun =3
> There are a few *full stacks of iron nuggets*, too.
> 
> Anyways, I am allowing *2 people* in at a time.
> You may take *5 wrapped gift bags
> DO NOT OPEN THEM* - wait til you are back on your island
> 
> *Want to get more than 5?*
> Bring me this item as a gift and I'll let you have more. ^-^_ ... and these do not stack to get more. lol_
> - book = *10* wrapped gift bags _offer expired_
> - magazine =* 10 *wrapped gift bags _offer expired_
> - Bamboo Lunchbox Recipe =* 15 *wrapped gift bags _offer expired_
> - Western Style Stone Recipe=* 15 *wrapped gift bags _offer expired_
> - Tall Lantern Recipe=* 15 *wrapped gift bags
> - Lion Dog Statue Recipe =* 15 *wrapped gift bags
> *Again: You don't have to bring me anything. *
> These are just some things I am looking for.
> Maybe someone wants to drop me one to play their luck with more bags?? ^^;
> 
> *Where are the giftbags located?*
> All around the *front, beach*, to the *left* (a little to the right.), and *all around the upstairs*!!!
> I have blocked off where you aren't suppose to go (yes, yes i am using bugs to do that...)
> Just don't go pole vaulting over a river or I'll end the giveaway. (there is nothing for you to take anyways)
> I will try to condense it if a lot gets taken in the front.
> 
> Anyways~ Read the rules or you wont get to join in on the fun~
> 
> 
> *GENERAL RULES*
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 1  .x. Do not run in flowers.
> ~*~ You are allowed off the paths!
> Rule 2  .x. Do not pluck flowers.
> Rule 3  .x. Leave Via The Airport!
> ~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
> Rule 4  .x. If someone is trying to come in or leave, close your windows and stop talking
> ~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
> Rule 5  .x. You must comment with your in game name and island
> ~*~ Otherwise, I will not PM you the Dodo Code
> ~*~ I typically am on mobile. I cannot see signatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO WISHDROP*
> 
> 
> 
> .x. Welcome to Wishdrop. Here I will post when I am hosting an event on my island for others to take part in. Each are broken down into different posts for easier navigation. I will try and use spoilers to hid away the information that is not currently relevant to the activity at hand. The title will always show when a current event is active, by the way!
> .x.[/SIZE] Just use the Table of Contents below to find what you are looking for quickly! But, be sure to read the whole post before posting! Otherwise, you could miss out on getting to join in the fun!
> 
> *TABLE OF CONTENTS*
> 
> 
> Post 1 .x. Welcome ~*~ TOC
> Post 2 .x. Open Island
> Post 3 .x. Cataloging Event
> Post 4 .x. Island Games
> Post 5 .x. Games Place Order
> Post 6 .x. Reserved
> Post 7 .x. Reserved


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

brangein said:


> Ty! Got pink spring-on! Woooot


... i forgot to put on the front that there were nook mile items. XP



FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?


My Ables is already closed and nooks closing very soon for me due to my timezone. ^^;


----------



## Bellfont

My ign is suki from nova. This I the giveaway right? But if it’s the cataloging I can bring a white shower booth, a white kitchen system, a natural cello, a silver double door fridge, a red and black stove.


----------



## UmbreonRogue

I'd like to come visit!  Morrin from Yliaster.


----------



## celesludenberg

Could I stop by for the giveaway and Celeste? ign is Clover and my island is littletwig


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Bellfont said:


> My ign is suki from nova. This I the giveaway right? But if it’s the cataloging I can bring a white shower booth, a white kitchen system, a natural cello, a silver double door fridge, a red and black stove.


It's just the massive giveaway in the front post. ^-^
The rest of the stuff is closed for now... and maybe for a bit depending how how cool the May Day stuff is that starts tomorrow.
Anyways, sending code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



UmbreonRogue said:


> I'd like to come visit!  Morrin from Yliaster.


Also sending you code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



celesludenberg said:


> Could I stop by for the giveaway and Celeste? ign is Clover and my island is littletwig


Sending code ^-^


----------



## Pendar

Would like to come if still possible please

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Pendar said:


> Would like to come if still possible please


Ign is Pendar87/Roanoke


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Pendar said:


> Would like to come if still possible please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020
> 
> 
> Ign is Pendar87/Roanoke


uuuuuuuuuh give me 10mins? i'm testing something with Celeste real quick.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

I have sooooooooo many goodie bags left. But I need to close up. It's 10 PM for me and going to go visit a friend's island.

Now I debate if I am going to open these goodie bags or if I am going to just save them for something else...
I think the Wands & Golden Tools didn't get grabbed. I don't remember having to fill in their spot. =O


----------



## Aarrianna

Would like to come if still available Mahna/Ogygia


----------



## shfq

Dang i missed it.. This looks so fun! Would love to hang around and visit. Hit me up if there's something happenin! Let me contribute something if you need any for the event!  i'm shfq from kanto!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I will be hosting SEVERAL events in the future, so just be sure to bookmark or watch the thread to know when a new one is happening. ^-^ And as shown... several are literally hours upon hours long.

This giveaway was sort of a one off kind of thing, won't normally happen. But if I get an over flowing closet again... it might. lol. I just don't forsee me jumping 100+ islands again to suddenly give me a massive influx like I just did yesterday. 

I started opening the bags. Sadly, I cannot store them in my storage in the bags for later. lmao
Yay! some people did find one of the wands and one of the golden tools. 
Also about half of the normal (not bunny day) recipes were found.
I feel kind of bad that almost all the umbrellas were found. lmao. I'm so sorry guys if you ended up picking up 2+ umbrellas! F in the chats for that.  
Most of the diner & kitchen items were picked up it seems. Hopes it helps y'all on your diners and kitchens! (but the big diner sign got missed..)
Most rattan got taken too... but sadly, the big imperial bed did not >.>

Anyways!
Thank you all for joining when the event was going on!
If you are still hunting for some new pretties, I do offer catalog ordering through my Wishdrop Workshop (link in my signature.)
My catalog DOES need updated after my massive increase in items the last couple days. but there is still a lot of possibly order! #shamelessplug


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Guess who is a hoarder and needs to host another goodie bag giveaway?
It's me! lmao

Be sure to read the entire post and follow the rules.
I will be following people around... We had a thief last time after all who put the fun on hold for over half an hr. @.@


----------



## JellyBeans

I'd love to come! Jess from Cambry


----------



## LennyShelly

Could I come? Alanys from Fairytale


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

JellyBeans said:


> I'd love to come! Jess from Cambry


Sending Code

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



LennyShelly said:


> Could I come? Alanys from Fairytale


Sending Code as well


----------



## FireflyHannah

May I come? I’m Hannah from Firefly


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

FireflyHannah said:


> May I come? I’m Hannah from Firefly


2nd person is on their way home. Sending code. ^-^


----------



## AccfSally

Hi, can I visit 
Kia from Tropicako


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Also, I will be leaving everyone feedback who visits. ^-^
Tho, I will likely not get around to doing that until I am done with the event.
... A nice way to get some feedback if you are lacking some, eh?

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



AccfSally said:


> Hi, can I visit
> Kia from Tropicako


Sending code. ^-^


----------



## Muddy

Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Muddy said:


> Kitty from Kittybeach


Sending code

This will be the 2nd one of this group.
New replies will be send code once someone heads home =3


----------



## veevz

Hello, please may i come and hang out? Vivii from UmbraFalls
Edit- i have a magazine i can bring!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Second group just headed home.

Please be sure to read the whole post. ^-^
Title indicates which event/activity is happening currently. Then the first post has a table of contents to help you find the post you need with all the information about the current event/activity.


----------



## Sami913

Sami from IsleSchmoo, I would love to come if/when there’s room


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Sami913 said:


> Sami from IsleSchmoo, I would love to come if/when there’s room


Sending code!


----------



## veevz

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Second group just headed home.
> 
> Please be sure to read the whole post. ^-^
> Title indicates which event/activity is happening currently. Then the first post has a table of contents to help you find the post you need with all the information about the current event/activity.


I am sorry, i get confused!  If I may, please can  hold on a bit until the giveaway if that is okay? I have some DIYs id like to bring to drop for others too, if that would be allowed?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

veevz said:


> I am sorry, i get confused!  If I may, please can  hold on a bit until the giveaway if that is okay? I have some DIYs id like to bring to drop for others too, if that would be allowed?


It happens since there is a lot going on with the front page (...and I am aware of the typos that I am too lazy to fix then forget about...)
There is regrettably 0 space on the part of my island that is open. XP AND my inventory is also full of more (junk clothing) goodie bags that I am using to restore spots of goodie bags already taken. @.@ ... I may have had an issue with hoarding.


----------



## veevz

fallenchaoskitten said:


> It happens since there is a lot going on with the front page (...and I am aware of the typos that I am too lazy to fix then forget about...)
> There is regrettably 0 space on the part of my island that is open. XP AND my inventory is also full of more (junk clothing) goodie bags that I am using to restore spots of goodie bags already taken. @.@ ... I may have had an issue with hoarding.


No worries-Thats okay! I thought I would ask you first, as i know sometimes it can just add to the madness!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

veevz said:


> No worries-Thats okay! I thought I would ask you first, as i know sometimes it can just add to the madness!


Oh, I have definitely done that before. lol
Last giveaway I joined in on I think they had 600 items to give away? I added about 30 more items to the horde. lol


----------



## veevz

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Oh, I have definitely done that before. lol
> Last giveaway I joined in on I think they had 600 items to give away? I added about 30 more items to the horde. lol


lol! its all in the spirit of giving, cant fault you! they probably wondered why the pile wasnt shrinking! hehehe!


----------



## atlantisblue9

Could I come? Island name Pride land. My name Sarabi. I can also bring a book.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

atlantisblue9 said:


> Could I come? Island name Pride land. My name Sarabi. I can also bring a book.


A book will nab you 10 bags. ^-^
Sending code.


----------



## veevz

Please may I come if there is room? i am vivii from Umbra Falls, i have a magazine that i can bring <3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

veevz said:


> Please may I come if there is room? i am vivii from Umbra Falls, i have a magazine that i can bring <3


Checking on my cat cuz I heard a huge crash then will be sending code =3
Magazines were for an old event bonus, so no need to bring one. ^-^


----------



## VicTreeBell

I just started playing ACNH! Can I come?

Vic from Aegina


----------



## veevz

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Checking on my cat cuz I heard a huge crash then will be sending code =3
> Magazines were for an old event bonus, so no need to bring one. ^-^


oh no! naughty kitty! hope all is well! ahh okay, im sorry, i was looking through -easily confused like i said earlier! ;-;  see you soon!


----------



## groovydolly

Becca from Olula <3

I would love to come if there's space ^0^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Cats fine. Stuff is fine.
Kitty was chillin on top of kitchen cabinets. Didn't want to lay on the cabinets anymore. Decided that the normal way down was too much of a hassle so literally jumped from the top of the cabinets to the floor.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



groovydolly said:


> Becca from Olula <3
> 
> I would love to come if there's space ^0^


sending code


----------



## Opal

Can I come please? I'm Opal from Eclipsia


----------



## ntank

kntank from Crescent

I hope can join the event in your island


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

VicTreeBell said:


> I just started playing ACNH! Can I come?
> 
> Vic from Aegina


Sending code (sorry for the skip!)


----------



## SarahSays

Hey there. I’d love to stop by if you’re still hosting  Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## lexa7

Hello! I would love to come. Alexa from Pangaea

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Hello! I would love to come. Alexa from Pangaea


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Opal said:


> Can I come please? I'm Opal from Eclipsia





ntank said:


> kntank from Crescent
> 
> I hope can join the event in your island


Sent code to a couple people. 
As soon as they are done, you two are next!


----------



## ellequaintrelle

May I visit? Bunnikins from Muppetania.  I can bring a 5 stack of regular star fragments or a two stack of Gemini fragments


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

SarahSays said:


> Hey there. I’d love to stop by if you’re still hosting  Sarah from Kapalua





aperez714 said:


> Hello! I would love to come. Alexa from Pangaea
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> Hello! I would love to come. Alexa from Pangaea


You two are on deck. As soon as the newest couple finish I'll be sending codes!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



ellequaintrelle said:


> May I visit? Bunnikins from Muppetania.  I can bring a 5 stack of regular star fragments or a two stack of Gemini fragments


Not looking for the gemini ones but 5 stack of reg will get you 15 goodie bags. ^-^
You are on deck. As soon as one of the current group leaves, I'll send code.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

After this last person I am going to take a 20min break to cook be a lunch to eat while people visit.
So, if you want to join continue to comment w/ your info!
I will quote your message when I am getting ready to send you a code =3


----------



## windloft

Hihi, may I visit? Feli from Appletop!

I can come over with *one Large Star Fragment, *which apparently bumps up my goodie bag limit to 20. I've read all the rules and abide to them!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

trish said:


> Hihi, may I visit? Feli from Appletop!
> 
> I can come over with *one Large Star Fragment, *which apparently bumps up my goodie bag limit to 20. I've read all the rules and abide to them!


Finishing up meal prepping what I made. Be open to send a code in about 5mins. ^-^


----------



## SCORPA15

Hi could I visit please.
toto from Africa


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi could I visit please.
> toto from Africa


sending code
omfg i love your ign and island name


----------



## wilky

Is love to stop by after lunch! 

Wilkymama from Wilkland


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Well, finished eating lunch.
There are still so many goodie grab bags left. ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



wilky said:


> Is love to stop by after lunch!
> 
> Wilkymama from Wilkland


Sending code


----------



## KatBunny

Would love to stop by!

In game name: Kim
Island: Skye


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

KatBunny said:


> Would love to stop by!
> 
> In game name: Kim
> Island: Skye


Sending code!


----------



## LennyShelly

Can I come? Alanys from Fairytale


----------



## xara

i’d love to come by if you’re still open! xara from axolotl c:


----------



## sunchild

if you're still doing this, i would love to come! priya from coventry :3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

LennyShelly said:


> Can I come? Alanys from Fairytale


You already visitied earlier today. It's still the same even running =P

Tho... I think about maybe 5 or 6 PM EST (an hr-ish from now) I may start letting those who have already visited come for another trip if they want to re-queue...
Since there is just sooooooo much stuff still. Even if the couple people who have taken the opportunity to get extra grab bags.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



xara said:


> i’d love to come by if you’re still open! xara from axolotl c:





sunchild said:


> if you're still doing this, i would love to come! priya from coventry :3


I sent a code to another person, but I'll go ahead and send you both codes too to make 3 collecting. ^-^


----------



## callimarierose

I would love to come as well is possible! I’m Calli from Romanichel


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

wow you all were available at the exact same time. @.@
Sorry for the traffic jam! lmao

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



callimarierose said:


> I would love to come as well is possible! I’m Calli from Romanichel


sending code!


----------



## Salomebibouland

I would love to come too  Just one question, can I bring one book or is it 20 minimum ? 
In game name: Salomé
Island: Bibouland


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Salomebibouland said:


> I would love to come too  Just one question, can I bring one book or is it 20 minimum ?
> In game name: Salomé
> Island: Bibouland


Sending code
It is just 1 book for 10 gifts. ^-^ 
I have the only accepting part for once I have received 20 books that "deal" will expire and no longer be an available to get more goodie bags.


----------



## ameliajade26

Hi, I’d love to visit if you’re still open
Amelia from Atlantica
I have 5 star fragments if you’re still interested in them


----------



## Plume

I'd like to come if the event is still happening!
name: Lumi
island: Mind Glow


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

ameliajade26 said:


> Hi, I’d love to visit if you’re still open
> Amelia from Atlantica
> I have 5 star fragments if you’re still interested in them





Plume said:


> I'd like to come if the event is still happening!
> name: Lumi
> island: Mind Glow


I am very quickly running to grab a recipe from someone.
As soon as I have my gates open back up with the new code, I'll be sending it over!
(sorry got a lil distracted while condensing the area)

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



ameliajade26 said:


> Hi, I’d love to visit if you’re still open
> Amelia from Atlantica
> I have 5 star fragments if you’re still interested in them





Plume said:


> I'd like to come if the event is still happening!
> name: Lumi
> island: Mind Glow


sending codes now. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Spielerin

Late riser would like to come if you're still open. 
chimaera from Verity
Thank you.


----------



## destinibby93

I'd love to come to your island if it's still opened.
Name: Destini
Island: Paradise


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I just finished condensing again. There is no more items on the beaches so I closed them off.
There is PLENTY (200+?) items left so this will be going for a LOOOOONG while.



Spielerin said:


> Late riser would like to come if you're still open.
> chimaera from Verity
> Thank you.


sending code!


----------



## Restin

I’d like to be added to the queue please if you’re still hosting  Momma Bear from Bookpinch isle.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Restin said:


> I’d like to be added to the queue please if you’re still hosting  Momma Bear from Bookpinch isle.


Sending code

------------------------------

I am bouncing between a couple threads n such so if my character is a lil afk in game that is why~


----------



## Spielerin

What a fun concept !!  Recent starter so open to everything, but my storage is already getting full of clothing 
Whoop hat and DIY I didn’t have. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Spielerin said:


> What a fun concept !!  Recent starter so open to everything, but my storage is already getting full of clothing
> Whoop hat and DIY I didn’t have.
> Thank you very much!


Glad you were able to get a DIY you didn't have yet. ^-^
I tried to jumble everything to prevent people getting a lot of them item categories. Tho with with shortening the space more by moving them more in I have jumbled them even more. lol


----------



## Mr.cool

Can I come over?                       
Island name:Coolville
 game name :Carson


----------



## Restin

Such a great idea and setup! Tysm


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Mr.cool said:


> Can I come over?
> Island name:Coolville
> game name :Carson


Sending code!



Restin said:


> Such a great idea and setup! Tysm


I saw another user do something similar to this idea a few weeks before I started this thread. Obv. did some tweaking to it to make it my own.
I takes awhile to get it all set up (... over an hr just to wrap bags...) but I think it is worth it with how people seem to like the fun of gambling for getting someone they like or more trash. lol

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

I still have so many of these things left...

*You may now re-queue!!*​If you have be on the island before, you may come again! Just have to do the same post set up (cuz I lazy on finding the info again...)
If you would like to go twice, once you leave the island post again with your info to re-join the queue! ... again, cuz I am lazy on finding the info again.
This way it still gets everyone in fairly cuz I just go down the line of posts on who to send code to next.


----------



## Minou

Would like to come in as well if it is still possible! Thanks!
Resident: Minou
Island: Miyushima
I'm new here and read your rules.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Minou said:


> Would like to come in as well if it is still possible! Thanks!
> Resident: Minou
> Island: Miyushima
> I'm new here and read your rules.


sending code!


----------



## xara

i’d love to come back! xara from axolotl ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

hey is it cool if I swing by?

Name: Bridget
Town: Civitas


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

xara said:


> i’d love to come back! xara from axolotl ^^


Re-sending code. ^-^
(i don't even know if it is the same from last time you visited...)

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hey is it cool if I swing by?
> 
> Name: Bridget
> Town: Civitas


On deck~ 
As soon as someone goes to leave from this group I'll send you the code!


----------



## samticore

Sam from Olympia — would love to come by!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

samticore said:


> Sam from Olympia — would love to come by!


On deck as well. ^-^
Waiting for this group to arrive to grab their goodies. Once they leave I'll send code!


----------



## OverRatedcx

I would love to visit! Bekka from toot-toot


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Also I added an end time. @.@
I had plans to let my boyfriend come visit my island today to see my latest improvements soooooo sort of wanna have him come over and us play together some.


----------



## kellyngg

Would love to come, Kelly from Big Gyal!


----------



## Jellieyz

I would like to come also

Alec from Clearwater ^^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

OverRatedcx said:


> I would love to visit! Bekka from toot-toot





kellyngg said:


> Would love to come, Kelly from Big Gyal!


On deck!
Sending out codes to the before group.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Jellieyz said:


> I would like to come also
> 
> Alec from Clearwater ^^


On deck
Sending codes to the next group

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Code sent.

About an hour left before I close up!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

WTF CELESTE
The last time I did this, celeste randomly spawned while I was open
GUESS WHO JUST SPAWNED ON MY BEACH?!?

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

i am trying to body celeste over to where the goodie bags are but she is being difficult...
I may only let 1 person come at a time then I can escort them to her =/


----------



## courtky

i'd like to visit!
courtky from amare


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

courtky said:


> i'd like to visit!
> courtky from amare


uuuuuuh one sec. I restarted to see if celeste would spawn in a better spot and now I can't find her...


----------



## courtky

fallenchaoskitten said:


> uuuuuuh one sec. I restarted to see if celeste would spawn in a better spot and now I can't find her...


no worries! and if it matters i don't need to visit celeste  already saw her today


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

THAT TROLL IS AT MY AIR PORT ENTRANCE

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



courtky said:


> no worries! and if it matters i don't need to visit celeste  already saw her today


Getting a code to send you now ^-^


----------



## Treeleaf

May I visit? Noni from Leaf.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Treeleaf said:


> May I visit? Noni from Leaf.


Sending code!
Celeste is trapped in area so be sure to grab a DIY!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

You may see a guy running around entering shops or doing other things that are against the rules.... he is allowed, he is my bf. lol


----------



## basilica

could i please visit? Angel from Heaven ^^
would appreciate visiting celeste as well, thanks!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing

Can I come? I'm あぽ from ろっぽんぎ


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

basilica said:


> could i please visit? Angel from Heaven ^^
> would appreciate visiting celeste as well, thanks!





basilica said:


> could i please visit? Angel from Heaven ^^
> would appreciate visiting celeste as well, thanks!


sending code!
celeste is trapped in the goodie bag area


----------



## Mil

I would love to come over!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*Despite having several bags still... I need to close.*
Time to meet up with my boyfriend...
*Maybe in a few hrs I can open up again once he is gone.*
If you never want to miss an event, be sure to watch the thread!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

RE-OPENED
Boyfriend finished playing on my island so it's time to reopen!
You may re-queue!


----------



## Venn

Can I come?
Island Name: Mistfall
Player Name: Anthony


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Ansel said:


> Can I come?
> Island Name: Mistfall
> Player Name: Anthony


Sending code!
Celeste is up by Ables rn on the shopping market cliff. ^-^


----------



## choconeko215

i would like to visit please


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Before I send codes, conditions must be met so I know the rules were read. ^-^


----------



## azurill

Hello , may I please visit Celeste . 
Kaylynne from Serenity


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

azurill said:


> Hello , may I please visit Celeste .
> Kaylynne from Serenity


Sending code!


----------



## mochibubz

I am new to this but may I please visit celeste c: I'm mads from koriko


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

mochibubz said:


> I am new to this but may I please visit celeste c: I'm mads from koriko


Sending code. ^-^
She is in the resident service's plaza rn.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

It's been awhile everyone! I have an open island with some free things littered about!

Be sure to read the rules thoroughly if you would like to visit. There are account rating requirements since I will not be babysitting you as you visit.

There is no time limit on visiting so have some fun while following the rules!


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi ^.^ I would love to visit your island to get inspiration ! I'm Chun Mei from Midori, thanks for hosting -^.^-


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ I would love to visit your island to get inspiration ! I'm Chun Mei from Midori, thanks for hosting -^.^-


Sending code. ^^


----------



## Winkenbaus

fallenchaoskitten said:


> *OPEN ISLAND*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~ Come see the wonders of Wishdrop, a 5☆ Island with no TTing ~*~​
> .x. Just as the post suggests, the island is open for guests! This is not an escorted tour, you are free to go anywhere on the island without me hovering over you.  Below I will list different things currently happening on the island. Just in case there is something you want to stop by to see before you leave.
> .x. So come shop, explore, fish, get inspired, and more! ... just be sure to read the rules first!
> 
> REASON FOR OPENING .x. Celebrate & Items - RAINING!
> ~*~ I got all my dreamies, so I want to celebrate with letting people check out my island.
> ~*~*~*~ Several parts are still a WIP, but I am happy with how it is coming along!
> ~*~ Free DIYs & Items
> ~*~*~*~ Take what you need/want. They are located left of airport before the bridge.
> ~*~ Raining @ Night~
> ~*~*~*~ Great for fishing!
> ~*~*~*~ Feel free to shake regular trees or pick up branches! A crafting bench is located in my "farming" area at the bottom-most left of my island.
> 
> VISITING NPCs .x. Celeste/Saharah/Lief
> 
> VILLAGER CRAFTING_ .x. VILLAGER is crafting DIY_
> ~*~ Left
> ~*~ Over Bridge
> ~*~ Up
> ~*~ House is
> ~*~*~*~ Exterior: -
> ~*~*~*~ Yard -
> 
> TURNIP  PRICES .x. 103 - PM
> 
> NOTABLE AT NOOKS
> ~*~ Flower Seeds: Windflower, Rose, Hyacinth
> 
> NOTABLE AT ABLE SISTERS
> ~*~ Ruffled Dress
> 
> 
> *OPEN ISLAND RULES*
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 1  .x. Do not run in flowers.
> ~*~ You are allowed off the paths!
> Rule 2  .x. Do not pluck flowers.
> Rule 3  .x. Do not take my resources (hit rocks, take fruit, etc.)
> ~*~ If you need a fruit (or bamboo) comment asking and I'll have a bundle of 3 for you.
> ~*~ You may shake normal trees for branches or pick up branches!
> Rule 4  .x. Leave Via The Airport!
> ~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
> Rule 5  .x. If someone is trying to come in or leave, close your windows and stop talking
> ~*~ Otherwise, it can cause connection errors
> Rule 6  .x. You must comment with your in game name and island
> ~*~ Otherwise, I will not PM you the Dodo Code
> ~*~ I typically am on mobile. I cannot see signatures
> Rule 7  .x. You may only visit if you have a 100% feedback rating with a minimum of 5 ratings.
> ~*~ If you have less than 100% feedback, no matter how old, you cannot visit.
> ~*~*~*~ This is not an island escort. Most of the time I will not be watching or around you!
> Rule 8  .x.  Rules May Be Added/Changed As Needed


Hi, I’d love to come by! I’m winkenbaus from Fawn Gully


----------



## Sidney2518

I’d like to stop by! Kit from f o o <3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Winkenbaus said:


> Hi, I’d love to come by! I’m winkenbaus from Fawn Gully


Sorry, for open island due to me not being with the visitors I keep my feedback rule in place.


Sidney2518 said:


> I’d like to stop by! Kit from f o o <3


Sending code.


----------



## loveclove

Can I visit? 
Nairobi from Docemel


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

loveclove said:


> Can I visit?
> Nairobi from Docemel


Sending code. ^-^
A lil afk in game while I fix a post mess up I did on mobile with my computer. lol


----------



## wilky

Wilkymama from wilkland, I'd love to stop by and check things out!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

wilky said:


> Wilkymama from wilkland, I'd love to stop by and check things out!


Sending code as well!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

Awe... it stopped raining when someone quietly left =< it was down pouring...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

Coco quit crafting too...


----------



## Anblick

Can I come by?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Odd communication errors happening.
Not an actual error.
Nor anyone leaving quietly/not through airport.
And it not kicking everyone out or closing my gate.
Also only half reseting what happened on the island??
Everyones internet connection is good with no sleep mode happening... just... odd.

So to be safe i think I will close up the island. Maybe tomorrow or Thursday I can run another open island when things possibly arent acting strange. Just depends how much cleaning I can get done before I have company this weekend.


----------

